# Die Rankai vom Wolfgang



## rainthanner (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

lange hatte ich mich gegen japanisches Steinzeugs gewehrt, aber als ich diese alte Rankai von Wolgang (aus Dülmen) angeboten bekam, konnte ich nicht mehr Nein sagen.  :

Gestern hat Wolfang das schwere Teil persönlich geliefert und heute habe ich ihr einen Platz am Teich verpasst. Ich muß sagen, sie gefällt uns alsolut.  

Dir Wolfgang und deiner Familie nochmal herzlichsten Dank für euren Besuch und noch zwei erholsame Wochen Resturlaub im Bayernland. 









Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

  Ich darf das Bild nicht sehen

"
utzoff, Sie haben keine Rechte, um auf diese Seite zuzugreifen. Folgende Gründe könnten z.B. dafür verantwortlich sein:

   1. Sie versuchen, den Beitrag eines anderen Benutzers zu ändern oder auf administrative Funktionen zuzugreifen. Überprüfen Sie bitte in den Forenregeln, ob Sie diese Aktion ausführen dürfen.
   2. Wenn Sie versucht haben, einen Beitrag zu schreiben, kann es sein, dass Ihr Benutzerkonto deaktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss."


Uwe


----------



## rainthanner (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*



> Ich darf das Bild nicht sehen


 
jetzt aber. 


...und ich bekomm`gleich wieder den Rüffel von Annett.


----------



## velos (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Hallo Rainer,

schönes Teil, aber ich habe sie als erster gesehen


----------



## ferryboxen (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

hallo rainer

wo hast du denn das schöne teil her.

bin auch auf der suche nach einigen schönen dekostücke

für meinen teich.

eine info wäre supi.

gruss lothar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Klasse   Finde ich toll


Uwe


----------



## karpfenalex (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Hallo Rainer

Die Rankai passt dort irgendwie nicht hin, Sie steht auf dem verkehrtem Platz,die Rankei müße nämlich an



MEINEN TEICH STEHN  

mal im ernst

Ich finde Deine Rankai SUPER   
Und der Platz passt auch 
Sieht einfach SUPER aus

Gruß

Alex


----------



## herbi (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Servus Rainer,

finde dieses Rankai total SUPER !  

Passt optimal zum Teich, freue mich schon es "Life" zu sehen.:


----------



## Wolfgang (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Hi Rainer
endlich funst das Internet auch auf dem Campingplatz.
Danke nochmal für eure freundliche Bewirtung und es freud mich das die Rankai so einen schönen Platz gefunden hat. Aber warte mal ab wie sie erst wirkt wenn sie die richtige Patina angesetzt hat. Bei mir hatte sie mal runde Flecken, vielleicht eine Pilzart, die war außen rot und im inneren grün.Leider ist das verlohren gegangen weil sie bei mir einen sehr sonnigen Standplatz hatte.
Noch viel Spaß mit dem Teil
Grüße aus Waging
Wolfgang


----------



## rainthanner (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Erst dachte ich ein __ Meteor schlug in den Teich ein. 
Irgendwann sahen wir jedoch, dass irgendwas fehlt. 


Die Rankai liegt 2,10m tief im Wasser und da wird sie noch eine Weile bleiben. 
Was sie nachts reingeschubst hat, weiß ich auch nicht. 
Vorher:   Nachher:  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Inken (6. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Och nöö, Rainer, wie ärgerlich!!    

Würde aber hervorragend in meine Sammelmappe für "Völlig überflüssige Ereignisse" passen! 

Hätten wir jetzt Juli und 26°, wäre das Schmuckstück wahrscheinlich spätestens Sonntag Abend wieder oben, aber im Februar... Da schiebt man sowas vor sich her und schiebt, und schiebt....:?

Einfach nur ärgerlich!


----------



## herbi (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Ich wars nicht.....


Tja,...dann sollte "Röschen"  mal zwei Sack Estrichbeton kaufen,....und mich auf einen Wurstsalat von Feinkost Albrecht einladen,....!!!


:duckundwech


----------



## Joachim (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Moin Rainer,

könnte es Frost bedingt zum "abkippen" des Schmuckstückes gekommen sein?  Oder habt ihr ne Katze mit mangelndem Kunstverständnis, die ne neue Jagdmethode testen wollte?


----------



## rainthanner (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

@ Joachim
ich denke auch, dass es der Frost war. 

@ Herbert
Ich hab dein Angebot gespeichert, aber vor dem Fundament kommt die Bergung. 



Du alter Taucher.  



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (7. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*

Na hoffentlich ist nichts weiter passiert, Koi erschlagen oder Loch in der Folie oder so  :beeten


----------



## Koifischlemax (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*



herbi schrieb:


> Ich wars nicht.....
> 
> 
> Tja,...dann sollte "Röschen"  mal zwei Sack Estrichbeton kaufen,....und mich auf einen Wurstsalat von Feinkost Albrecht einladen,....!!!
> ...



Hallo
 wenn du was gesagt, ich hätte dir beim tragen geholfen.
Gruß Max


----------



## Koifischlemax (8. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Die Rankai vom Wolfgang*



rainthanner schrieb:


> @ Joachim
> ich denke auch, dass es der Frost war.
> 
> @ Herbert
> ...


Hallo Rainer
melde dich bitte bei mir wenn Herbi bei dir taucht, habe noch alte Seile nicht das er uns unten bleibt.Wir brauchen ihn noch.
Gruß Max


----------

